# Prestige Polish in Carnoustie



## kane125 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anybody used this company before ? its the only detailer in my local area.

Iv been emailing the enquiries address but no response.. Thought maybe someone on here would know some info on the company.

i tried searching the forum but as the internet connection at my work is really bad :wall: i got fed up ,and realised it was quicker to ask the question.

Thanks
:thumb:


----------



## kane125 (Sep 27, 2012)

ok done a bit more digging and im looking to get in contact with lee but cant pm as im a noob. jeez.. anybody help??


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You talking about lee from concours car care


----------



## kane125 (Sep 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> You talking about lee from concours car care


I really don't know . I'm under the impression Lee is the owner of Prestige POlish in Carnoustie . I googled and got some posts about prestige polish on this forum and from Lee. I tried to pm him but can't because of noob restrictions


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Far as im aware Lee closed up shop almost a year ago mate


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I cover Carnoustie and have a few customers in Arbroath so have been up that way a few times. Was up there just the other week doing a Gtechniq detail on a new white c63 amg.

Give me a call or email if I can help.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not spoken to Lee in a while but the website is still live. Remember we're in the middle of the holiday period though and he may be taking a well earned week or 2 off. I'd suggest calling either of his 2 numbers 
Landline - 01241 857826

Mobile - 07940 534211


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah lee has been closed up for quite a while now website is still live for some reson he did tell me why but forgot lol


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

The unit is closed but the website is now live again for trading.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Just to clarify for all concerned.

I hope I don't break any rules so will tread carefully.

Prestige Polish closed its doors a while back completely. I did keep the website live for a while but due to other work commitments it was not working out.

I took my old job back in the offshore industry ready to take the reins from my father once he retires and continue to run his business in the interest of the family.

However,

Both the name and the website were acquired by a close friend who will continue to run the site trading detailing supplies that just so happened to go live within the last 24hrs. I myself will have no association with the business what so ever from now on.

I would at this time also like to thank all my past customers for supporting the business and helping it grow since its launch in January 2008. I have confidence in the new owner and I know he will keep the name proud. I would also like to wish him all the very best in his new adventure and hopefully he will receive the same level of support YOU gave me.

Signing out,

Lee.


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Danny mair has this now! Great guy too get in contact with


----------

